# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 12/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Vậy là đã kết thúc tháng 11 rồi. Cập nhật tuần này cực kỳ “Hot” với phần khuyến mãi của Vietnam Airlines đến Trung Quốc chỉ còn mở bán trong vòng 4 ngày. Khuyến mãi “Mừng sinh nhật lần thứ 11” của Air Asia, với thời gian bay ngay tháng 12 năm nay và những cập nhật giá vé nội địa cho thời gian tới. 


*Nội địa*

*Chương trình khuyến mãi siêu tiết kiệm: “10.000 VND Bay Khắp Việt Nam” của hãng Vietjet Air đến cho tất cả các chuyến bay nội địa.*

Giá vé: 10.000 VND/ 1 lượt (chưa bao gồm thuế, phí và các lệ phí khác).

Thời gian bay: từ 01/11/2012 đến 31/12/2013 hoặc đến khi hết vé (không áp dụng ngày lễ, tết)

Thời gian đặt vé: chỉ bắt đầu từ 21:00 - 23:59, trong các ngày sau đây:

Ngày 10,11 và 12/10/2012.
Ngày 07,08 và 09/11/2012.
Ngày 05,06 và 07/12/2012.

Khuyến mãi chỉ áp dụng cho đặt vé trực tiếp tại website của hãng

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 03/12: 1.749.000 VND  *  04/12 --> 09/12: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 03/12: 1.749.000 VND  *  04/12 --> 09/12: 1.034.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 03/12 --> 09/12: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 03/12, 05/12 --> 09/12: 924.000 VND  *  04/12: 1.474.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 03/12: hết vé  *  04/12 --> 09/12: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 03/12: hết vé  *  04/12 --> 09/12: 913.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 03/12 --> 09/12: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 03/12 --> 09/12: 1.584.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 03/12: 2.981.000 VND  *  04/12, 06/12 --> 08/12: 2.464.000 VND  *  05/12: 2.684.000 VND  *  09/12: 2.244.000 VND_Lượt về_: 03/12, 05/12: 2.981.000 VND  *  04/12: 2.684.000 VND  *  06/12 --> 08/12: 2.464.000 VND  *  09/12: 2.244.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 03/12 --> 09/12: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 03/12: 1.914.000 VND  *  04/12 --> 09/12: 1.034.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 03/12: 1.420.000 VND  *  04/12 --> 09/12: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 26/11: 1.560.000 VND  *  27/11: 1.420.000 VND  *  28/11: 1.280.000 VND  *  29/11 --> 01/12: 1.150.000 VND  *  02/12: 1.000.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 03/12, 05/12, 06/12: 900,000 VND  *  04/12, 07/12, 08/12: 1,140,000 VND  *  09/12: 1,020,000 VND_Lượt về_: 03/12 --> 07/12: 1,140,000 VND  *  08/12: 1,020,000 VND  *  09/12: 900,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 26/11 - 02/12/2012Thời gian bay: 03/12/2012 - 31/03/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 03/12 - 09/12/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## vugiapit

Từ khi thành lập cho đến nay, Đại lý vé máy bay Vietnam Booking của Công ty cổ phần Vietnam Booking trở thành địa chỉ hàng đầu của nhiều khách hàng trong nước và kể cả hành khách nước ngoài. Được sự uỷ quyền của các hãng hàng không, Vietnam Booking trở thành đại lý vé máy bay chính thức của nhiều hãng hàng không hàng đầu trong nước và quốc tế : vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Vietjet, Air Mekong,  *vé máy bay Air Aisa*, *vé máy bay Tiger Airways*, *vé máy bay Lion Air*, *vé máy bay Cebu Pacific*, *vé máy bay aeroflot*,Singapore Airlines, China Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Korean Air, Eva Air, China Southern Airlines, Qantas, Qatar Airlines, American Airlines, United Airlines, Thai Airways, Air France, British Airways, Emirate...



Với phương châm “*Luôn mang đến sự tin cậy và giá cả phải chăng cho quý khách*”, dịch vụ vé máy bay của Vietnam Booking luôn làm hài lòng khách hàng khi:
 [*]Luôn tư vấn tận tình cho khách hàng đường bay đẹp nhất và chọn mức giá rẻ, phù hợp nhất. 
[*]Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng 
[*]Luôn cập nhật giá vé khuyến mãi của các hãng. 
[*]Phục vụ đổi vé, đổi hành trình nhanh chóng. 
[*]Đặc biệt bán vé giá rẻ và giao vé miễn phí (nội thành TPHCM). 
[*]Giảm giá cho những khách hàng mua vé thường xuyên của công ty.

Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn tìm một đại lý vé máy bay giá uy tín để gửi gắm niềm tin, hãy thử một lần đặt chân tới Vietnam Booking – bạn sẽ cảm nhận sự khác biệt và chuyên nghiệp từ chúng tôi.

_Hãy gọi ngay: _ *08.3956.2142 - 0933.727.116*

----------


## vetau.mang

*(VietJetAir, Tp.HCM, 05/12/2012)* – Chào mừng khai trương đường bay quốc tế *Tp.HCM – Bangkok*, VietJetAir tưng bừng khuyến mãi hấp dẫn với giá siêu tiết kiệm chỉ 12,000 đồng. Cùng với ra mắt website tiếng Thái, VietJetAir sẽ đáp ứng nhu cầu du lịch, giao thương giữa người dân Việt Nam, Thái Lan và du khách quốc tế.

Chương trình siêu khuyến mại giá vé máy bay 12,000 đồng sẽ mở bán tại website www.vietjetair.com vào ngày *12/12/2012* từ 21h đến 23h59. Và tiếp theo, ngày 20/12/2012 sẽ mở bán với giá chỉ từ *99,000* đồng cũng trên website và thời gian tương tự. Vé siêu tiết kiệm này được áp dụng cho lịch bay từ ngày 10/02/2013 đến ngày 31/12/2013. Khách hàng thanh toán bằng thẻ Visa hoặc Master Card. Đường bay Tp.HCM – Bangkok dự kiến khai trương vào đúng dịp Tết âm lịch. Chuyến bay từ Tp.HCM sẽ khởi hành vào lúc 11h trưa và đến Bangkok sau 90 phút. Chặng bay ngược lại sẽ cất cánh từ sân bay Suvarnabhumi vào lúc 13h30 hàng ngày. 

VietJetAir hiện đã mở bán vé cho đường bay này trên tất cả các kênh bán của hãng bao gồm website www.vietjetair.com, các phòng vé, đại lý trên toàn quốc và tổng đài 19001886. 

Ông Desmond Lin, Giám Đốc Phát Triển Kinh Doanh của VietJetAir, cho biết: “_VietJetAir đã sẵn sàng vươn trên bầu trời quốc tế với một đội bay lớn mạnh, phi công nhiều kinh nghiệm, tiếp viên thông thạo ngoại ngữ, hệ thống dịch vụ quốc tế. Nhân sự VietJetAir đến từ các tập đoàn đa quốc gia, am hiểu văn hóa địa phương nhằm hoàn thiện hơn nữa các dịch vụ khách hàng đạt chất lượng “5 sao” với chi phí hợp lý nhất. Chương trình khuyến mãi “Xin chào Thái Lan chỉ với 12,000 đồng” là lời chào thân thiện mà VietJetAir muốn dành cho người dân Việt Nam và khách quốc tế cơ hội để tận hưởng những chuyến du lịch xuyên quốc gia với giá siêu tiết kiệm_” 



Hiện tại, VietJetAir đã mở 9 đường bay đến Hà Nội, TP.HCM, Hải Phòng, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Vinh, Huế, Đà Lạt và Phú Quốc, mang lại nhiều sự lựa chọn về giờ bay và đường bay cho người dân và du khách quốc tế. Đường bay Tp.HCM – Bangkok mở đầu cho kế hoạch vươn trên bầu trời quốc tế của VietJetAir trong thời gian tới.


Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------

